# Printer help!!![SOLVED]

## BioSLuDge

I'm having a big problem getting my printer to work, I am able to set it up in CUPS and I'm sure everything their is peachy.  However, when I try to run the fallowing

```

modprobe parport

modprobe parport_pc

modprobe lp

```

all return

```

FATAL: Module bla not found.

```

and when I run 

```

dmesg | grep parport

```

I get

```

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

```

Is this a problem, is that probably why cups will not work?  How do I fix this?

Thank you for your time

-BioSLuDgeLast edited by BioSLuDge on Sat Jul 16, 2005 6:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Would be nice if you could tell us which module was not found. 'bla' is not a known one.

My tip is: Take a look in your kernel config and check again, if the mentioned modules are build in or build as module. Take also a look, that your link '/usr/src/linux' is pointing to the correct kernel sources.

[EDIT]

For cups: If s.th. is not running, take a look in /var/log. There's a special cups-log.

[/EDIT]

----------

## amzuk

# modprobe usblp?

or maybe just compiled into kernel? 'cause if cups can find it its already loaded i s'pose

----------

## BioSLuDge

Sorry it has taken me so long to post again.

the errors i get back look like this

```

FATAL: Module parport not found.

FATAL: Module parport_pc not found.

FATAL: Module lp not found.

```

It is not a usb printer.  My /usr/src/linux is pointing to the correct dir in source.  In my 2.6 kernel I have parallel port support selected to compile into the kernel, not a module.

My cups logs look like this, and when i searched for the error, i found nothing that helped so.  I should also warn you that this is the debug log output so this is long.

```

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:07 -0600] [Job 7] New page:  1 1

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:07 -0600] [Job 7] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:07 -0600] [Job 7] No page header or page header not DSC-conforming

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:07 -0600] [Job 7] Stopping search for page header options

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:07 -0600] [Job 7] Found:

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:07 -0600] [Job 7] pageHeight sub                   % Move down...

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:07 -0600] [Job 7] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:07 -0600] [Job 7]

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:07 -0600] [Job 7]

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:07 -0600] [Job 7] Starting renderer

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:07 -0600] [Job 7] JCL: <job data>

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:07 -0600] [Job 7]

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:07 -0600] [Job 7] renderer PID kid4=14149

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:07 -0600] [Job 7] renderer command: gs -q -dNOPAUSE -dPARANOIDSAFER -dBATCH -r600 -sDEVICE=ppmraw  -sOutputFile=- - | pnm2ppa -v 712  --bw -B 2 -t 10 -b 150 -l 10 -r 10 -x 160 -y 50 -i - -o -

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:08 -0600] [Job 7]

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:08 -0600] [Job 7] Closing renderer

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:08 -0600] [Job 7] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dNOPAUSE' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dBATCH' '-r600' '-sDEVICE=ppmraw' '-sOutputFile=| cat >&3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:08 -0600] [Job 7] sh: line 1: 31349 Illegal instruction     gs '-dNOPAUSE' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dBATCH' '-r600' '-sDEVICE=ppmraw' '-sOutputFile=| cat >&3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:08 -0600] [Job 7] renderer return value: 1

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:08 -0600] [Job 7] renderer received signal: 1

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:08 -0600] [Job 7] Process dying with "Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.", exit stat: 3

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:08 -0600] [Job 7] Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:08 -0600] [Job 7] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:08 -0600] [Job 7] KID4 finished

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:08 -0600] [Job 7] KID3 exited with status 3

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:08 -0600] [Job 7] Renderer exit stat: 3

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:08 -0600] [Job 7] Renderer process finished

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:08 -0600] [Job 7] Killing process 12632 (KID3)

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:08 -0600] [Job 7] Process dying with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 3

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:08 -0600] [Job 7] Error closing renderer

E [21/Jun/2005:07:37:08 -0600] PID 23710 stopped with status 3!

D [21/Jun/2005:07:37:08 -0600] UpdateJob: job 7, file 0 is complete.

```

I think that is all that matters, i know its setup correctly, its a hp deskjet 712c so i have to use the pmn2ppa drivers.  Oh, and I get that output when i try to print a test page.

Thank you for your time.

-BioSLuDge

----------

## Ma3oxuct

 *BioSLuDge wrote:*   

> Sorry it has taken me so long to post again.
> 
> the errors i get back look like this
> 
> ```
> ...

 

If it is not compiled as a module, then there is no point in attempting to load it as a module!

run this cmd and tell us what happens, if any thing:

```

echo "The printer works if I see this!" > test.txt

cat test.txt > /dev/lp0

```

I am sure that you have found this: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

----------

## BioSLuDge

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If it is not compiled as a module, then there is no point in attempting to load it as a module! 
> 
> 

 

Oh my hell, i feel sheepish.  I was thinking it was some kind of device probe.  Anyway, the only thing that happens is I have a file called test.txt

Yes, I have looked over the printing guide and fallowed all that applies to my printer.  However the problem is that it usese the hpijs and my printer is not in that package.  I'm using a hp 712C, so I must use the pnm2ppa printer drivers.  And If you will look above from the cups log, it seams thats where it is failing?

*EDIT*

My mistake, it does have help for pnm2ppa.  So I went back through and tried to fallow it and I still have the same problem.  Except I'm using the web interface to create the printer.  Before (before i reinstalled gentoo) i found another guide somewhere on the internet that helped me install this thing.  So I saved that and I'm trying to use that and I'm still not having any luck with cups or throwing text to the lp0 port.  This is what my printer looks like on the webpage:

```

Default Destination: DSKJET

DSKJET    HP DeskJet 712C Foomatic/pnm2ppa (recommended)    

Description: HP-DeskJet_712C

Location: three_mile_island

Printer State: idle, accepting jobs.

Device URI: parallel:/dev/lp0

```

*EDIT*

Thank you for your time

-BioSLuDge

----------

## dwblas

If cat test.txt > /dev/lp0 does not print, then the system doesn't see your printer.  Try /dev/lp1 just in case.  Also, it looks like you have an HP ink jet so why aren't you using HP's hpijs interface for their printers?

----------

## Ma3oxuct

 *dwblas wrote:*   

> If cat test.txt > /dev/lp0 does not print, then the system doesn't see your printer.  Try /dev/lp1 just in case.  Also, it looks like you have an HP ink jet so why aren't you using HP's hpijs interface for their printers?

 

If /dev/lp1 does not work, then you did something wrong in your kernel. There are two things that I had to make enabled to get my printer working:

1) 

Device Drivers >>

   Character Devices >>

         <*> Parallel Printer Support

2) 

Device Drivers >>

   Parallel Port Support >>

        <*> Parallel Port Support

               <*> PC Style Hardware

----------

## BioSLuDge

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If cat test.txt > /dev/lp0 does not print, then the system doesn't see your printer. Try /dev/lp1 just in case. Also, it looks like you have an HP ink jet so why aren't you using HP's hpijs interface for their printers?
> 
> 

 

I have no lp1 only lp0 in dev, but i tried it anyway and it says Permission denied.  Hpijs does not support the 700 series printer.  

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If /dev/lp1 does not work, then you did something wrong in your kernel. There are two things that I had to make enabled to get my printer working:
> 
> 1)
> ...

 

 :Sad:  I have all three of those items currently in my kernel.  And I know the printer works, if it gets connected to a windoze machine it will print.  

Thank you for your time.

-BioSLuDge

----------

## BioSLuDge

I found this in the printing howto

```

Note: Some printers (especially the PPA-based ones like HP's 720 series, 820 series and 1000 series) don't accept ASCII-feed. If you have such a printer, remember that you have a PPA-based printer and that this test will fail even if the printer works.

```

So I don't think that the cat test.txt > /dev/lp0 failure means anything.  However again I will return to the log of cups.  The problem seams to be there.

```

D [28/Jun/2005:07:42:50 -0600] [Job 1] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '-dNOPAUSE' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dBATCH' '-r600' '-sDEVICE=ppmraw' '-sOutputFile=/dev/fd/3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [28/Jun/2005:07:42:50 -0600] [Job 1] sh: line 1: 20246 Illegal instruction     gs '-dNOPAUSE' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dBATCH' '-r600' '-sDEVICE=ppmraw' '-sOutputFile=/dev/fd/3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [28/Jun/2005:07:42:50 -0600] [Job 1] renderer return value: 1

D [28/Jun/2005:07:42:50 -0600] [Job 1] renderer received signal: 1

D [28/Jun/2005:07:42:50 -0600] [Job 1] Process dying with "Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.", exit stat: 3

D [28/Jun/2005:07:42:50 -0600] [Job 1] error: No such file or directory (2)

D [28/Jun/2005:07:42:50 -0600] [Job 1] Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.

D [28/Jun/2005:07:42:50 -0600] [Job 1] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [28/Jun/2005:07:42:50 -0600] [Job 1] KID4 finished

D [28/Jun/2005:07:42:50 -0600] [Job 1] KID3 exited with status 3

D [28/Jun/2005:07:42:50 -0600] [Job 1] Renderer exit stat: 3

D [28/Jun/2005:07:42:50 -0600] [Job 1] Renderer process finished

D [28/Jun/2005:07:42:50 -0600] [Job 1] Killing process 19910 (KID3)

D [28/Jun/2005:07:42:50 -0600] [Job 1] Process dying with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 3

D [28/Jun/2005:07:42:50 -0600] [Job 1] error: Illegal seek (29)

D [28/Jun/2005:07:42:50 -0600] [Job 1] Error closing renderer

E [28/Jun/2005:07:42:50 -0600] PID 31345 stopped with status 3!

```

Any help would be great.

Thank you for your time

-BioSLuDge

----------

## BioSLuDge

Yeah I solved this one and I want to post my findings.

Its relating to my posting here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-349508-highlight-.html

Basically because I compiled the printer driver with a different ccflags for my printer driver, i had to compile cups, foomatic, and everything else printer related with the same ccflags, and that fixed it.

Thanks for everyones help.

-BioSLuDge

----------

